
Adobe Tries New Business Model For Products - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/04/11/adobe-tries-new-business-model-for-products/#axzz1JBcXNYwz
======
michaelpinto
How much more convoluted can Adobe make their product line? The idea of a
suite of Adobe products begging to be updated every minute like acrobat would
be enough to drive me to tears...

